# NecroBones 2006 videos



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Got this year's haunt videos done:

Talking Skulls in grave plot: 




Halloween 2006:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The talking skulls turned out great!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very Nice! I know you set it up and leave for the evening. Have you ever had trouble with vandals?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great videos NecroBones!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

No trouble with vandals yet. Though it makes me nervous. 

Not much of anything happens in my little corner of the neighborhood, but it's still tempting to set up some cameras or something.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Enjoyed watching the videos, necro. Love the music in the second one.


----------

